# Five Tips for Happiness in 2007



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

An article on Yahoo about happiness - they say it's not about money. 

http://finance.yahoo.com/columnist/article/millionaire/18930


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

There's some good advice in there. I already made my resolution to be happy this year, and being honest with myself is included in that. I'm also gonna get back to the way I was before my divorce (sans the drinking) and hang out with my friends again the way we all used to. I miss them.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Yep, hanging out with friends is on the list for me too but also to try to make a new friend. The problem I have is that all my friends are still having kids so going out to do things with them are usually nixed because of their schedules or can't find a babysitter. There are times when I just want to go get something to eat, hang out or go do something off the cuff with a friend instead of doing it alone.


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

That's one of the great things about this year for me, I have my built in sitter since my son is now of age. I just hope my husband can cope with my friends, so far it has not gone so well with mixing him and my best friend. I just try to keep them separate.


----------

